# If you could meet any IM member who would it be



## shiznit2169 (May 7, 2005)

Pick at least 3 people from the IM board that you would like to meet and train with them if you could

I'd pick gopro, pfunk, and dimaggio


----------



## Vieope (May 7, 2005)

_What do you mean with vieopenessless in your list? _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 7, 2005)

I'd pick ducan donuts, LAM, and mudge.


----------



## Vieope (May 7, 2005)

_So you didn´t pick me either, huh? _


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

Since you said pick _at least _ 3-

Rissole
Patrick
Angel
GP
JD
Premier
Gary
Dead
Luke
Bludevil
Eggs- Have met him
Iain- Have met him
Morte- will prob meet him
TP
TCD
CSF3


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

Oh, and definately V


----------



## Shae (May 7, 2005)

Rockgazer, N.T. and *Vieope*!



 Okay furry one, I said you and you can shut the hell up now.


----------



## Shae (May 7, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Rockgazer, N.T. and *Vieope*!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay furry one, I said you and you can shut the hell up now.


And Flex, and Luke, and Mino!


----------



## Vieope (May 7, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, and definately V


_I was about to get mad at you Rocco. 

Rocco.  _


----------



## Vieope (May 7, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Okay furry one, I said you and you can shut the hell up now.


_Phew_


----------



## Shae (May 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Phew_


Good bunny!


----------



## maniclion (May 7, 2005)

I've met you all in your sleep.....




















































*BOOO!*


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2005)

V...cause he has the blu bunny


----------



## Vieope (May 7, 2005)

_Ok, who else is gonna pick me? Come on, come on.. :bounce: _


----------



## Little Wing (May 7, 2005)

all of them and vieope.


----------



## GSXR750 (May 7, 2005)

Rob, Mudge, and Premier.


----------



## cappo5150 (May 7, 2005)

bigballaGA, Leon, and V.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2005)

Angel
YM
Gary
Rock
Patrick
Premier
Mudge
Flex
Mikhal
Pirate


----------



## Flex (May 7, 2005)

Mos def. the Great1, then i'd say Premo, Mikhal, AA and Du. 

(although if you did meet me, my face would be the last thing you ever see  )


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2005)

D'oh!  I thought about this some more and added a few more names


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> D'oh!  I thought about this some more and added a few more names


You didn't add me


----------



## Shae (May 7, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> You didn't add me


  I'd love to meet you.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 7, 2005)

All moderators, Mr. R.D., LAM, Duncans Donuts, Natural tan, and Vieoppe because he's in Brazil.

A lot more but I can't think of the right now.


P.S. - I've been gone for a while.  What happened to CameroSupra6?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 7, 2005)

Gary, Cyndi, Exodus, and Ego


----------



## Crono1000 (May 7, 2005)

Tit, Min0, and Albob


----------



## Pepper (May 8, 2005)

All these guys posting in this thread and no one mentions HotMom?

Don't make me bring out the Estrada photos.


----------



## Shae (May 8, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> All these guys posting in this thread and no one mentions HotMom?
> 
> Don't make me bring out the Estrada photos.



See here bub,   I mentioned a hot lady here.









Need I say more?


----------



## Fashong (May 8, 2005)

shiznit2169, Rob, P-funk


----------



## ponyboy (May 8, 2005)

Guys:  

P-funk
NT
IainDaniel

Girls:  

Jenny
Goal Getter
Shutupntrain...wow, what a threesome that would be


----------



## GoalGetter (May 8, 2005)

Just a few off the top of my head...

 PreMier
 Yanick
 Gary
 Novo
 Velvet
 Jodi
 Jodie
 Wild

 I'm sure i forgot some people.


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

Rock, Du, Pirate, Gary, Brotha double A, RG, shae, Mike, Mudge...............................19-chief, 1Fast400, 9for9, adamf4i, aggies1ut, AirCartman, Alaric, alexvega, Amsa, Archangel, ariemcd, Arty, ATOMSPLTR, AzzKiker, babylon, bassplyr, batman, berealjohn, BIG DAN, BigDyl, BigE, BiggerNstronger, biggmike777, BigKev75, BigmanT, bigss75, BillyG, bio-chem, bludevil, booj, Boomster, boparai, BrassBolt, brian2440, BritChick, brogers, Brolly, BruiseKnee, buff_tat2d_chic, bullet 29, bullred, Burner02, burstinginside, bushroot, BuzzU, BWinTampa, b_reed23, C Man, caboverpete, Caesar, cajunFit, cally, cappo5150, Cardinal, CarguyJB163, ccr_bballer33, Celtic Bhoy, cfs3, cg18862, chris mason, Chris52686, ChuckM, CinnamonGirl, clemson357, clemsonsuckedme, cluemein, coppilot, COVENTRY, CRASHMAN, Cris2Bliss, Crono1000, Cry0s, Curlingcadys, cyclone, cyisgod, da jock, DAcre, dakota, DanK, Dante, darklight, darkt, daveberry, Daverave, david, DbLPLatinum89, DeadBolt, deeno, Deezus, DemolitionNine, Derm413, dfauteux, dg806, dianas05, Digger, Dipsh!t, diputsblond, Dmoe13, doeslayer, Drakeskakes, dreed123, drk_blue, du510, Duncans Donuts, dynomiteabs, eblander, ectodude, Eggs, Egoatdoor, Ejhickey, elahi21, ericnb_98, Erilaya, Exodus, falconphynx, fantasma62, Fashong, figuregirl, Finchy, FishOrCutBait, Fitgirl70, Fitgurl3, Flakko, Flex, flute, fullbloodfreak, funkdocta, GAmuscle26, Gaz_9, Gibber, Gilley, GIZmo_Timme, GoalGetter, goal_500_bench, gonzo719, Goodfella9783, goodguy12, gr81, greekblondechic, Grounded, gssmith, GSXR750, gwcaton, hapiface1, Hardcore_Hank, HardTrainer, harkonn, harrybolls, heeholler, Heimir, HOLLYWOOD25, hoo-flung-poo, I Are Baboon, I'm Trying, IamIkari, IBBAdmin, Iceman, ihateschoolmt, IJ300, Illmatic reps, indian09, Info-Receptor, Invalesco, irishpride, IRONBXR, irongameplayer, ironman, Island Roots, iwantmuscle2, j rizz, J'Bo, JAK237, Jay-B, Jay-Budaman, JerseyDevil, JerseyJulie, JJJ, jkhnwspec, JLB001, jms67a, joesmooth20, JoeyM, john992, JordanMang, Josh145, Journey, jram, Judo Player, juggernaut, Justice, jwb1000, Kat15324, Katia7, katmeyers, kaz, keelo1086, kicka19, king tone, klmclean, Kracin, krisp2150, kurjak, Kurt, kvyd, LACBodybuilder, laurafc, leggs72, leg_press, Lex_Talionis, lil2fiddyguy, lnvanry, Lord Denning, ltennis299, luke69duke69, luke77, Machher, machinehead, maffy_yooh, Mags, majorpain, MaNiaK1027, maniclion, MawkieMawk, Maynard Keenan, mb27, mc173, mekane, Mienthoffy, mikah, Mike51, Milkyway777, milliman, milwood, min0 lee, mmorpheuss, MorteSubite, MOSSYOAK, mp5man1, Mr. Diesel, Mr.Smooth, mrguy, Mr_Snafu, Mudge, Musclebeach, MWpro, nat bod, Naveljock, NEVERQUIT, nibbles chucabr, Nick+, nikegurl, njdevil13, nsimmons, oaktownboy, oilfield, Oliva732000, outkast, overthepond, Oz lifter, P-nut, parsroe, patricio223, pbmoore, pdms, pengers84, PeterGunz, ph8bringer, Phaedrus, phantom76, Phred, ponyboy, Pride04, primus_122, producer, propho, pumpthatiron, quakedout, raab, racoon02, ragingmonkey, rainbowash, Ramathorn, Randy, rantheman, redspy, redwine, ReelBigFish, reg56, repeej, rhouzer, Rissole, rkalid1, rks1969, Robboe, Robert DiMaggio, robfod, Robin Hood, robousy, Rocco32, Rock'4Evr, RoCk79, rocky1kenobi, rwill2001, ryuage, Sacto95827, samoo, sara, scatter, Scott, Seanp156, seven11, Sh8kin, Shae, ShaneLeighton, ShannonC_77, sherm20, Sherrie, shiek49, shiznit2169, shockers, sicko, sjpump52, Slider_33, Smoo_lord, snydcat, sofia12, Sosunni, soxmuscle, sparetire, spaz, splatman, SportinStyle, spuddawg, Stacey, Stallions05, STONES2, StrongHands610, stu21Ldn, Super Hulk, sweatshopchamp, Tactics, Taffin, TCAP28, thajeepster, thatboyky, thatguy, TheCurse, TheGreatSatan, thenaven, TheRoyalOne, TheSaint, thewilman, The__wenger, TightBod, tkingery, Tom84, tommyboy11, Tooolguy, topolo, TopProducer, Toughenuff, tr2570fl, TravisA, TriZZle305, TrojanMan60563, Tropicalgirlxx, Tryin2bBig, Tskull, Tweaked, Twigz, twizted110, uzzi_786, vegman, vellanator, Vesuvius, vienvan, Vieope, vikingqb7, VipeR, vishwanthar, vtguy8101, walkinggrandpa, WATTS, Weight39, wesplum, wheystation, WilliamB, Witmaster, worcesterguy, worldfederation, Wraeththu, wrightylee, WyoChic, w^rl0rd, XcelKrush, xtine, xxterxx, young d, Z2G, ZAGLOBA,


----------



## Shae (May 8, 2005)

Did you forget anyone Luke?


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (May 8, 2005)

^ Mind in the gutter today?


----------



## Shae (May 8, 2005)

And if you must know, I was being scarcastic.


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2005)

yahoo shae?


----------



## Shae (May 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yahoo shae?


No can do. I'm on standby. Mom is picking me up for a bbq with relitives anythime now.


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2005)

wow nice. it's cold and gray here. have a nice time n tell your sis i think your new pet is very nice.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 8, 2005)

cant i at least get a sympathy vote? sheesh.   

my picks are (and i hope im not forgetting anyone)   

mudge - nike - funky - sunt - lam - jlb - jill - cajun - brit - aggie - gopro


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

ATHERJEN!!!!!!  

And yes, you too Shae


----------



## Eggs (May 8, 2005)

btw Luke, you picked me after ectodude.. bastard!

I mean, ectodude? c'mon


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> btw Luke, you picked me after ectodude.. bastard!
> 
> I mean, ectodude? c'mon




alphabetical  


At least you're an "e"  I'm a friggen "L"


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> You didn't add me


I did now .


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2005)

OF COURSE I would love to meet Luke.... in all of his incarnations .   Gawd, who else did I forget?


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

Haha,  Yea!  

We need an IM get together


----------



## Shae (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> And yes, you too Shae


Whaaaa!! I didn't say anything!


----------



## Eggs (May 8, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> alphabetical
> 
> 
> At least you're an "e"  I'm a friggen "L"



Excuses excuses...

I mean, I knew it was alphabetical, but still, theres some shaming to be put after a name like ectodude


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 8, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> btw Luke, you picked me after ectodude.. bastard!
> 
> I mean, ectodude? c'mon



at least you made lukes list


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> at least you made lukes list




Nobody should want to meet me.  I've had HORRIBLE gas lately


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2005)

Id like to meet lots but my top two are def Jill and Gr81


----------



## BritChick (May 8, 2005)

Hmmm... I'd like to meet the lot of ya!  I love meeting people hopefully some of ya will be heading to the Olympia in October this year.
I'd like to 'train' with Funky, Ivonne, Premier, Lis and JLB.
I'd like to see some of the characters I've already met on here again... you all know who you are!
And bulletproof thanks for mentioning me... are you going to the O???


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

I'd definately like to meet Kerry!


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 8, 2005)

I would like to meet anyone, there is no such thing as knowing too many people. unless 
they are a big douche like that one guy from England who made that post calling
a bunch of people twatts. I can't remember his name but he's a friggin anal bead


----------



## BritChick (May 8, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> I would like to meet anyone, there is no such thing as knowing too many people. unless
> they are a big douche like that one guy from England who made that post calling
> a bunch of people twatts. I can't remember his name but he's a friggin anal bead



Fucking Brits!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I'd like to meet the lot of ya!  I love meeting people hopefully some of ya will be heading to the Olympia in October this year.
> I'd like to 'train' with Funky, Ivonne, Premier, Lis and JLB.
> I'd like to see some of the characters I've already met on here again... you all know who you are!
> And bulletproof thanks for mentioning me... are you going to the O???


Lol Kerry. You've met a bunch of us from IM already. You'll probably end up meeting almost everyone.  And btw, it was a pleasure meeting you at the O and I hope to meet you again someday.

Also, bulletproof, thanks for mentioning me too.


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

I'm not on your list... fuck you!


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Guys:
> 
> P-funk
> NT
> ...



Thanks PB for the nomination.   Shit you are an hour away.

Hey Luke.... Fuck you I am not on your list


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Rockgazer, N.T. and *Vieope*!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay furry one, I said you and you can shut the hell up now.



 ... I made Shae's list


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... I made Shae's list


Penny for your thoughts?



Wait, I don't wanna know.


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey Luke.... Fuck you I am not on your list



You're too mean


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2005)

Dammit this is me being nice


----------



## GSXR750 (May 9, 2005)

Leon, Johnnny, Asspuncture.
Wouldn't that be a great workout.


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

^


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Penny for your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I don't wanna know.


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>


Okay, I want to know now.   

What you thinkin?


----------



## Little Wing (May 9, 2005)

i think i know.


----------



## Flex (May 9, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Leon, Johnnny, Asspuncture.
> Wouldn't that be a great workout.



Please don't badmouth the dead...

R.I.P.


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Okay, I want to know now.
> 
> What you thinkin?



that because you put me on your list, we could go for coffee


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2005)

jodi
wild
dante b.


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that because you put me on your list, we could go for coffee


Uh, you have a wife. Does she care? 


































































































































































































































































































Damnnn damnnnnn damnnnnnnnn I'm bad!


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Uh, you have a wife. Does she care?
> 
> Damnnn damnnnnn damnnnnnnnn I'm bad!



Does she care if we have coffee?  Nope.  She might be a little concerned if we were running around naked without her though


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Does she care if we have coffee?  Nope.  She might be a little concerned if we were running around naked without her though


Well in that case................Sure! What the hell!


----------



## Little Wing (May 9, 2005)

i think shae needs to visit mr n mrs nt for her birthday.


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i think shae needs to visit mr n mrs nt for her birthday.


You are all just treating me special for my 21st. Aren't ya?


----------



## V Player (May 9, 2005)

Archangel, crazy_enough, SNT (yeah, in my DREAMS, lmao. proly creep her out), PreMier, Min0, Vanity, Mudge, And anyone that thinks Im hot, LMAO.


----------



## gr81 (May 9, 2005)

all my cats know who they are I bet. My man Flex, no question about that, Mikhal of course, the lovely miss GBC    , I'd kick it with Premier fa sho, I'dlove to hang out for a night with NT cuz he does the damm thayng, Also some old school cats like Firestorm, J'Bo..


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Jersey Devil
Rocco
DeadBolt
Du
Flex
Gary
Pete
Luke
Pylon (Will be meeting him soon at a Cardinals game)
P-Funk (Met him, even bigger in person, and a great person)
Ivy (Met her, really nice and funny, attractive too!!! Lucky Patrick   )
BritChick (Met her, even more Beautiful in person)
GoPro (Met him, Larger than life)
V Player
Tony
Vieope
Baboon
RockGazer
Shae (We share a passion for wrestling I think!!!)
Fish
YM
Jeff (MuscleBeach)
Alaric
Michael (IHSchool)
FUnc
Too many to think of   
I know, you said 3 but math was never my strong point!!!


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

^ Hey, look in the Penis Thread/art gallery thread. I found some pics you might like.


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> ^ Hey, look in the Penis Thread/art gallery thread. I found some pics you might like.




SHAE!  

THat was MEAN!


----------



## Vieope (May 9, 2005)

_I´m hunting for unauthorized bouncers. _


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> SHAE!
> 
> THat was MEAN!


For your info furball, that thread turned in to an art gallery. Compliments of Rockgazer, Vanity and myself. 



If you say otherwise, step up here to face me.


----------



## Vieope (May 9, 2005)

_Otherwise. _


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Shae, I liked them alot, very nicely done!!! Thanks for thinking about me!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 9, 2005)

and i'll maybe use some of the nice things shae found for your angel sig when i'm done fixing up this apt. i'm painting every room... they are lovely pics shae, as always.


----------



## Fashong (May 9, 2005)

Wow, no one wants to lift with me??  I feel left out then again luke picked me, and yet he picked over 100 people lol.


----------



## Eggs (May 9, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Wow, no one wants to lift with me??  I feel left out then again luke picked me, and yet he picked over 100 people lol.



Obviously he's not very picky


----------



## JJJ (May 9, 2005)

So while me and Luke hang out with the swedish bikini team, the rest of you can feel sorry for yourself and regret not picking me.


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Shae, I liked them alot, very nicely done!!! Thanks for thinking about me!!!


Anytime love!  I was at the library and I was pretty bord.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

*RockGazer* - Sweet, that would be cool!!!

*Shae* -


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> So while me and Luke hang out with the swedish bikini team, .




WOOHOOO!  :bounce:


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2005)

Ponyboy, thanks 

I already met the one I wanted to see the most 

I would like to meet:
J'bo
Jill
Stacey!!
GBC
Jodi
nikegurl
Premier
Vieope
Ponyboy

I probably forgot about someone  If so, sorry!


----------



## Eggs (May 9, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Ponyboy, thanks
> 
> I already met the one I wanted to see the most



Yay, me too! Why aren't you in bed yet? 

Need a kiss goodnight or something?


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Shae* -








*in an accent* Shucks! You didn't have to do that.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 9, 2005)

Archangel
P-Funk
soxmuscle
MuscleBeach


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

Hey PB ... thanks! 

We could kick it at the goth clubs ...


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

gr1 .... one night is about all anyone can handle with us.


----------



## BritChick (May 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> one night is about all anyone can handle with us.



Is that a challenge?!


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Is that a challenge?!



it is now


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2005)

hmmm...


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmmm...


----------



## BritChick (May 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it is now



Giddyup!


----------



## musclepump (May 10, 2005)

hoo rah


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>


 you'd have to crawl home...


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Giddyup!



spurs and a riding crop come to  mind.


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you'd have to crawl home...



that sounds promising


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2005)

That's just dandy here I am in Hawaii and no one wanted to use it to their advantage. That's fine I like sitting on the beach alone under the shade of a thatched palm leaf lean-to sipping Liter Mai-Tai's and taking random plunges into the clear water.

 I personally would like to meet Vieope cause I think he might be a lost brother or something, RG69, Shae, NT, Bufftat2d, Gr81, Flex, PreMier, Prince, Firestorm, J'Bo, Albob, Min0 the Enigma, Dante B., Tank, GoPro, GBC,Luke, Redspy, Cappo, Rissole, Tit and her pet Crono, Dale Mabry, Var, david, Eggs and Jenny, Shutupntrain, Aggies1ut, Crashman, Irontime, Kuso, Dero, Rocco, BoneCrusher.........if I forgot your name too bad


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2005)

Du, DD, Mudge, Flex, Lam... and i hate everyone else haha


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

Partying in Hawaii doesn't sound so bad, as long as we ensure the clear water has a bevy of hotties in it.


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

my list will include anyone willing to party is up for more than 3 hours.  If you cannot do a whole 3 hours, you company will be substitued with another more capable party companion. 

This message has been brought to you by the letter 4 and the number G


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> my list will include anyone willing to party is up for more than 3 hours. If you cannot do a whole 3 hours, you company will be substitued with another more capable party companion.
> 
> This message has been brought to you by the letter 4 and the number G


Three hours how about 3 day's?

 "One of these kid's are doing their own thing, one of these kid's just are not the same."


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> That's just dandy here I am in Hawaii and no one wanted to use it to their advantage. That's fine I like sitting on the beach alone under the shade of a thatched palm leaf lean-to sipping Liter Mai-Tai's and taking random plunges into the clear water.


 trust me, i thought about it . the kids were needing winter coats this past weekend....


----------



## aggies1ut (May 10, 2005)

So far I've met: Premier, P-funk, Jodi, Jodie and Craig, Jill, HoldDaMayo, and Britchick.
I talked to Gopro at the VPX booth at the Olympia and saw, but did not meet Albob. 
People that live relatively near me are: I'mTryin, Mudge, Oaktownboy, and probably a few others.
I'd like to meet: Nikegirl, NT, Twin Peak, Bulletproof, Dale Mabry, Var, Maniclion...and I'm probably forgetting a few people.


----------



## gr81 (May 10, 2005)

> That's just dandy here I am in Hawaii and no one wanted to use it to their advantage. That's fine I like sitting on the beach alone under the shade of a thatched palm leaf lean-to sipping Liter Mai-Tai's and taking random plunges into the clear water.



dammit I knew I forgot a name, of course manic. in fact I am on my way now.. lol


----------



## Shae (May 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> This message has been brought to you by the letter 4 and the number G



First Cookie Monster, now you!!!

OH WHY CRUEL WORLD!!!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> First Cookie Monster, now you!!!
> 
> OH WHY CRUEL WORLD!!!!!!!


Greeky's going to kill you.


----------



## Shae (May 10, 2005)

oopsie.


----------



## Vieope (May 10, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I personally would like to meet Vieope cause I think he might be a lost brother or something


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2005)

wow i'm famous for starting a thread that ends up being 4 pages long and not 1 of you mentioned me!!

to hell you all!


----------



## Vieope (May 10, 2005)

_What´s up shiznit?  _


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> wow i'm famous for starting a thread that ends up being 4 pages long and not 1 of you mentioned me!!
> 
> to hell you all!


You've only been here 2 month's give yourself time to meet some people and gain some recognition.


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2005)

for the record i said everyone.... i'm thinking the open chat gang would be the most fun to party with tho.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2005)

Manic I'm coming with Gr81!   

Id love to meet ya Jenny!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 10, 2005)

Dale mabry, manic, musclegurl, Mudge, DG, Kuso, the OC crew (open chat  ), David, Burn, Luke, Sox, Robbert D, Robboe, rock, tgs, and everyone else


----------



## gr81 (May 11, 2005)

> Manic I'm cumming with Gr81!



yeah you are baby doll,. not sure why manic cares thou... lol


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> First Cookie Monster, now you!!!
> 
> OH WHY CRUEL WORLD!!!!!!!



I got the idea from a skit called "Stoned on Sesemea street"


----------



## Eggs (May 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> wow i'm famous for starting a thread that ends up being 4 pages long and not 1 of you mentioned me!!
> 
> to hell you all!



Sorry bro, its just too cold up there. So while meeting you sounds nice, no way in hell we're going to visit MA


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Sorry bro, its just too cold up there. So while meeting you sounds nice, no way in hell we're going to visit MA



how about sunny Alberta Canada.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 26, 2005)

Firstorm, Kuso, Dero, gr81, Mikhal, mudge, pitboss, others that don't come to mind right now.


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

Shae and her 42dd's


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2005)

Hey BO, what up buddy, haven't seen ya in forever for gods sake! much love playa


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

He *busted out * of prison?


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2005)

I wouldn't put it past him mino...lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 26, 2005)

sup gr8?  Yes it has been awhile.  How ya been man?  Lotta new faces.  New faces but old topics. lol.  You stayin outta trouble man?  Talk to Mik in a while?


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> how about sunny Alberta Canada.



Hey, I'ma pretty big fan of Canada!  I dont think I'll be making the annual trip up to Montreal this year though... Jenny will be visiting then. Its no big loss, considering I get to be with my girlie 

How is the weather in Canada these days? Today was the first nice day in a week here... its not acting like May at all.


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2005)

> sup gr8? Yes it has been awhile. How ya been man? Lotta new faces. New faces but old topics. lol. You stayin outta trouble man? Talk to Mik in a while?



yeah I hear that, lots of newfaces, most of em nuthin but roody poo candy asses, running their mouths like they'r the great one..  
I miss the old days of IM, but its all good. yeah I still try and talk to Mik. I used to kick it on the phone with him weekly but he's been a hard man to get at lately. Still kickin ass and collectin titles thou from what it sounds like. I have been good, trying to cut as of now, shed some Bf..ha.. hows the training comin 4 you?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 26, 2005)

Roody Poo....roflmao

Training?  What's that?  lol  Had a few injuries that have taken a long time to recover from.  Sucks to get old man.  So needless to say, the avatar pic is far from the current truth. lmao.  Slowly getting back in the groove though.  May still need therapy for quad injury nearly a year ago.  Thing is constantly giving me fits bro.  Maybe I'll get inspired after I hear you gettin lean and mean.


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2005)

well I definately can relate brotha, my training has been off course for about two years now, I m still not back in the shape I was in then. Its just setback after setback after injury, anyting. Its been hella frustrating. The reason I am cutting is b/c I need to start over at square one basically after letting my BF get too high for this reason and that, ya know. Fucc it thou, I am convinced that its all just a test. Its easy to be successful when the shit comes easy, the true test is how you respond in the tough times, right!? I wish you the best of luck with the therapy thou man, that sucks, I feel ya. just remember, ain't nuthin but that lite wate baby!!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 26, 2005)

tru dat


----------



## LAM (May 26, 2005)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> tru dat



Happy Belated B-Day BO !


----------



## gococksDJS (May 26, 2005)

wow, no one wants to meet me......................................bastards.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 26, 2005)

I only want to hang with the people who want to hang with me, I'm petty like that.  

I am actually surprised that I have never met someone from here.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2005)

Hey dale. hows it going? when did you become a mod? are you a mod for the porn section?


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I only want to hang with the people who want to hang with me, I'm petty like that.
> 
> I am actually surprised that I have never met someone from here.



Remember that night at the club when you pick up that chick, you were drunk....very,very.....you were pretty gentle for a drunk.
Ahhh the good times.


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey dale. hows it going? when did you become a mod? are you a mod for the porn section?


He's the mod for the Gay, Lesbian and transvestite section.
He has all of the qualifications


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

well considering youre all most likely a bunch of losers....driving ford trucks, nike shocks, bereak away pants, your gay frat tattoos on you ankles, tube socks, wife beaters, "played HS ball", listen to 50 cent...oakleys....ipod       I bet I just profiled 99% of this board


In short, anything about 100lbs with a vagina I guess Id make time to meat 








yea I know I said meat not meet


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

*I think Todd wants to meet me*


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

Hey what can I say I am a charming fella


----------



## Shae (May 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



^ thats not right!


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

I'm getting my plane ticket this week


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I'm getting my plane ticket this week



ever been taken home by a strong blonde handsome sailor? Ill tell you stories of distant shores all night long

Ill send my mom to pick you up look for a 1982 white corolla, ill send some slim jims and koolaid with her to get you in the mood for our rendezvous


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

Here's a picture so that you can get an idea of what I look like.


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

you look like you smell fishy but Ill prolly tag it


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

That is so mean, anyway here's another one.


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

what race are you?

ill bang ya but i aint into race mixin 

we should do it standing up in the pool so you cant git pregnent


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

Are you into oral?


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

leik i said before 

a hole is a hole    im down


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

Great, I just can't wait to fly down there even though you don't like mixing races. 
Oh, here's one more pic for to think about me tonight sugar.


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

Id suck that wanger if you do mine too bro


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)




----------



## seven11 (May 26, 2005)

aaa man fuck this u guys are crazy


----------



## Var (May 27, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> That's just dandy here I am in Hawaii and no one wanted to use it to their advantage. That's fine I like sitting on the beach alone under the shade of a thatched palm leaf lean-to sipping Liter Mai-Tai's and taking random plunges into the clear water.
> 
> I personally would like to meet Vieope cause I think he might be a lost brother or something, RG69, Shae, NT, Bufftat2d, Gr81, Flex, PreMier, Prince, Firestorm, J'Bo, Albob, Min0 the Enigma, Dante B., Tank, GoPro, GBC,Luke, Redspy, Cappo, Rissole, Tit and her pet Crono, Dale Mabry, Var, david, Eggs and Jenny, Shutupntrain, Aggies1ut, Crashman, Irontime, Kuso, Dero, Rocco, BoneCrusher.........if I forgot your name too bad



Yes....someone mentioned me!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He's the mod for the Gay, Lesbian and transvestite section.
> He has all of the qualifications



Mino: you have a great sense of humor...thank heavens Dale does too 

Mino and Todd: i just dont know where to stop believing you two.  Its pretty funny stuff though...thats for sure

Var: i would meet you too


----------



## Var (May 27, 2005)

I'm sure I'll forget people, but here are my picks...

Aggies, PreMier, Funk, Rocco, Vieope, Britchick, Nikegurl, Manic, Iain, Dale, Prince, Crono, Flex, Greeky, Jersey, Baboon, NT, Topolo...


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 27, 2005)

Hey J'Bo, I am mod of the stud section.

So you are expatrioting, eh?  CAnada loses a good one.

min0-go suck an egg, a human egg.  In fact if you tuck yours, you can suck my balls.


----------



## Var (May 27, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Mino: you have a great sense of humor...thank heavens Dale does too
> 
> Mino and Todd: i just dont know where to stop believing you two.  Its pretty funny stuff though...thats for sure
> 
> Var: i would meet you too



How could I forget JBO????


----------



## BigDyl (May 27, 2005)

I'd go with V.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Mino and Todd: i just dont know where to stop believing you two.  Its pretty funny stuff though...thats for sure



We are now engaged.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> aaa man fuck this u guys are crazy




This is the last time I will use that photo, it's time I retire it.


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So you are expatrioting, eh?  CAnada loses a good one.



sadly ... yes


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 27, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Yes....someone mentioned me!



yes.....still no one has mentioned me.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 27, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> yes.....still no one has mentioned me.


  I mentioned Var and Bulletproof.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 27, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I mentioned Var and Bulletproof.



  im sorry i guess i missed that.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 27, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> So far I've met: Premier, P-funk, Jodi, Jodie and Craig, Jill, HoldDaMayo, and Britchick.
> I talked to Gopro at the VPX booth at the Olympia and saw, but did not meet Albob.
> People that live relatively near me are: I'mTryin, Mudge, Oaktownboy, and probably a few others.
> I'd like to meet: Nikegirl, NT, Twin Peak, Bulletproof, Dale Mabry, Var, Maniclion...and I'm probably forgetting a few people.


Pg. 4


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 27, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Pg. 4


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> How could I forget JBO????



 thanks Var 

Mino: poor you 

NT: i will always be a Canadian at heart 

I would like to meet everyone to see if their personalities online match their real life characters. Who ever wants to come visit me in Perth is welcome  (hmmm i dont know if i should leave this open to everyone)

***edit*** anyone that i know of on IM is welcome...and that i like  damn that narrows it down


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2005)

does that include me


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2005)

Yes Crashy of course that includes you.


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (May 31, 2005)

I would like to meet and train with GoPro, Rissole, Tank and others of the P/RR/S crew...and although she would most likely out run me, I think aggies1ut would be too cool to hang out with...


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 31, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Yes Crashy of course that includes you.




have a sofa handy?


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 31, 2005)

nobody wants to meet me? thats ok u'll see me on tv one day..   



i want to meet...



















                                                  John H.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2005)

Crashy....you can crashy on the sofa...once we get one


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2005)

what about the gr81 jen, I am a great guest, very entertaining..lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> Happy Belated B-Day BO !



HEY HEY!!!  Thanks LAM.  How ya been man?


----------



## supertech (Jun 5, 2005)

BUSTINGOUT cause he lives near me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 5, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> yes.....still no one has mentioned me.



It's ok, you're not in the minority here...  

Actually I could care less....


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Great, I just can't wait to fly down there even though you don't like mixing races.
> Oh, here's one more pic for to think about me tonight sugar.


The things people do............


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 19, 2005)

I need a woman so min0 would do just fine... ... That is just wrong dude.

*BUT THIS WOULD EXPLAIN A LOT...*


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

What a shirt to give to a kid.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> The things people do............


That was just a gag, I stopped doing that a while ago.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

Everyone needs to meet at a predesignated gathering place...

Could you imagine!?!?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmmm.... probably ArchAngel, gwcaton, p-funk, Mudge, Shiznit and Trizzle. Also can't forget b_reed23, YourallIwant, J'bo, and Cris2Blis .


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

My list, ArchAngel, G-dub, Deadbolt, Rissole, Pylon, Bludevil and Alaric. MY BOYS!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Rock, Du, Pirate, Gary, Brotha double A, RG, shae, Mike, Mudge...............................19-chief, 1Fast400, 9for9, adamf4i, aggies1ut, AirCartman, Alaric, alexvega, Amsa, Archangel, ariemcd, Arty, ATOMSPLTR, AzzKiker, babylon, bassplyr, batman, berealjohn, BIG DAN, BigDyl, BigE, BiggerNstronger, biggmike777, BigKev75, BigmanT, bigss75, BillyG, bio-chem, bludevil, booj, Boomster, boparai, BrassBolt, brian2440, BritChick, brogers, Brolly, BruiseKnee, buff_tat2d_chic, bullet 29, bullred, Burner02, burstinginside, bushroot, BuzzU, BWinTampa, b_reed23, C Man, caboverpete, Caesar, cajunFit, cally, cappo5150, Cardinal, CarguyJB163, ccr_bballer33, Celtic Bhoy, cfs3, cg18862, chris mason, Chris52686, ChuckM, CinnamonGirl, clemson357, clemsonsuckedme, cluemein, coppilot, COVENTRY, CRASHMAN, Cris2Bliss, Crono1000, Cry0s, Curlingcadys, cyclone, cyisgod, da jock, DAcre, dakota, DanK, Dante, darklight, darkt, daveberry, Daverave, david, DbLPLatinum89, DeadBolt, deeno, Deezus, DemolitionNine, Derm413, dfauteux, dg806, dianas05, Digger, Dipsh!t, diputsblond, Dmoe13, doeslayer, Drakeskakes, dreed123, drk_blue, du510, Duncans Donuts, dynomiteabs, eblander, ectodude, Eggs, Egoatdoor, Ejhickey, elahi21, ericnb_98, Erilaya, Exodus, falconphynx, fantasma62, Fashong, figuregirl, Finchy, *FishOrCutBait*, Fitgirl70, Fitgurl3, Flakko, Flex, flute, fullbloodfreak, funkdocta, GAmuscle26, Gaz_9, Gibber, Gilley, GIZmo_Timme, GoalGetter, goal_500_bench, gonzo719, Goodfella9783, goodguy12, gr81, greekblondechic, Grounded, gssmith, GSXR750, gwcaton, hapiface1, Hardcore_Hank, HardTrainer, harkonn, harrybolls, heeholler, Heimir, HOLLYWOOD25, hoo-flung-poo, I Are Baboon, I'm Trying, IamIkari, IBBAdmin, Iceman, ihateschoolmt, IJ300, Illmatic reps, indian09, Info-Receptor, Invalesco, irishpride, IRONBXR, irongameplayer, ironman, Island Roots, iwantmuscle2, j rizz, J'Bo, JAK237, Jay-B, Jay-Budaman, JerseyDevil, JerseyJulie, JJJ, jkhnwspec, JLB001, jms67a, joesmooth20, JoeyM, john992, JordanMang, Josh145, Journey, jram, Judo Player, juggernaut, Justice, jwb1000, Kat15324, Katia7, katmeyers, kaz, keelo1086, kicka19, king tone, klmclean, Kracin, krisp2150, kurjak, Kurt, kvyd, LACBodybuilder, laurafc, leggs72, leg_press, Lex_Talionis, lil2fiddyguy, lnvanry, Lord Denning, ltennis299, luke69duke69, luke77, Machher, machinehead, maffy_yooh, Mags, majorpain, MaNiaK1027, maniclion, MawkieMawk, Maynard Keenan, mb27, mc173, mekane, Mienthoffy, mikah, Mike51, Milkyway777, milliman, milwood, min0 lee, mmorpheuss, MorteSubite, MOSSYOAK, mp5man1, Mr. Diesel, Mr.Smooth, mrguy, Mr_Snafu, Mudge, Musclebeach, MWpro, nat bod, Naveljock, NEVERQUIT, nibbles chucabr, Nick+, nikegurl, njdevil13, nsimmons, oaktownboy, oilfield, Oliva732000, outkast, overthepond, Oz lifter, P-nut, parsroe, patricio223, pbmoore, pdms, pengers84, PeterGunz, ph8bringer, Phaedrus, phantom76, Phred, ponyboy, Pride04, primus_122, producer, propho, pumpthatiron, quakedout, raab, racoon02, ragingmonkey, rainbowash, Ramathorn, Randy, rantheman, redspy, redwine, ReelBigFish, reg56, repeej, rhouzer, Rissole, rkalid1, rks1969, Robboe, Robert DiMaggio, robfod, Robin Hood, robousy, Rocco32, Rock'4Evr, RoCk79, rocky1kenobi, rwill2001, ryuage, Sacto95827, samoo, sara, scatter, Scott, Seanp156, seven11, Sh8kin, Shae, ShaneLeighton, ShannonC_77, sherm20, Sherrie, shiek49, shiznit2169, shockers, sicko, sjpump52, Slider_33, Smoo_lord, snydcat, sofia12, Sosunni, soxmuscle, sparetire, spaz, splatman, SportinStyle, spuddawg, Stacey, Stallions05, STONES2, StrongHands610, stu21Ldn, Super Hulk, sweatshopchamp, Tactics, Taffin, TCAP28, thajeepster, thatboyky, thatguy, TheCurse, TheGreatSatan, thenaven, TheRoyalOne, TheSaint, thewilman, The__wenger, TightBod, tkingery, Tom84, tommyboy11, Tooolguy, topolo, TopProducer, Toughenuff, tr2570fl, TravisA, TriZZle305, TrojanMan60563, Tropicalgirlxx, Tryin2bBig, Tskull, Tweaked, Twigz, twizted110, uzzi_786, vegman, vellanator, Vesuvius, vienvan, Vieope, vikingqb7, VipeR, vishwanthar, vtguy8101, walkinggrandpa, WATTS, Weight39, wesplum, wheystation, WilliamB, Witmaster, worcesterguy, worldfederation, Wraeththu, wrightylee, WyoChic, w^rl0rd, XcelKrush, xtine, xxterxx, young d, Z2G, ZAGLOBA,


YAY!!! Im on somebody's list... lol


----------



## John H. (Jun 23, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Pick at least 3 people from the IM board that you would like to meet and train with them if you could
> 
> I'd pick gopro, pfunk, and dimaggio




Hi shiznit,

I "KNOW" I who I wouldn't "want to meet" - John H.    

(Take Care, John H.)


----------



## god hand (Jun 23, 2005)

I would want to meet mino, so we can........


----------



## god hand (Jun 23, 2005)

FUCK!


----------



## god hand (Jun 23, 2005)

I Kid I Kid!


----------



## god hand (Jun 23, 2005)

I Think?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

I would want to meet everyone.  I enjoy meeting people from here or other boards and talking about training etc..  It is nice to meet people that you have things in common with.


----------

